

Exclusive: Yahoo India Is Laying Off Everybody in India. Everybody - ghosh
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/yahoo-india-layoff-297/

======
_mulder_
Misleading headline... Why emphasise 'Everybody' in the headline when this is
not the case?!

From the article: "out of 2250+ people in Yahoo SDC Bangalore, only 250
remain".

Well, if 250 people will remain (plus the "Yahoo India teams, which looks at
Yahoo.in web properties [which] are untouched") then quite simply, this is not
'everybody'.

"Yahoo India is Laying Of 89% of it's workforce in India" is just as click-
baity, but 100% more honest.

~~~
ewzimm
That's not even correct. Yahoo Software Development Center is either laying
off or transferring 89% of its workforce to consolidate its engineering. There
are other Yahoo operations intact, and Yahoo is still in the process of
investing in Indian startups; at least they recently acquired Bookpad. The
"everybody" part is just hyperbole.

------
brianbreslin
Wasn't yahoo eliminating remote/work from home options for its US based
employees? So they realized they want to bring all the workforce to one place,
and aren't getting the cost advantages of previously much lower wages afford?

------
loneranger_11x
Is this legit? None of the larger media outlets are not reporting this yet.

~~~
loneranger_11x
typo *None of the larger media outlets are reporting this yet.

~~~
san86
NDTV did. Not too much details though..

[http://gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/news/yahoo-confirms-
bangalo...](http://gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/news/yahoo-confirms-bangalore-
office-restructuring-refuses-comment-on-extent-of-reported-layoffs-603190)

------
kkanojia
How credible is the source? I Dont see this news anywhere else.

~~~
discardorama
TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/07/yahoo-lays-off-employees-
in...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/07/yahoo-lays-off-employees-in-india-
reportedly-up-to-2000-affected/)

------
yarper
If this isn't related to cost, what is it related to? Quality? "Consolidation"
is a bit misleading if so.

Seconded on more sources needed.

~~~
eloisant
Cutting employees in India instead of US or Europe is clearly not a way to
reduce cost.

~~~
TheHypnotist
I don't know the salaries of Yahoo US vs Yahoo India, but please explain how
cutting employees in any country isn't a way of reducing costs.

~~~
crpatino
Presumably cutting down 2000 jobs in India would achieve the same cost saving
as cuting ~500 jobs in US/EU.

------
mcphage
There's over a billion people in India! Those bastards!

------
chris_wot
This seems to be unconfirmed rumour.

~~~
discardorama
It's on TC too: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/07/yahoo-lays-off-employees-
in...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/07/yahoo-lays-off-employees-in-india-
reportedly-up-to-2000-affected/)

------
apo
404

edit: now it's back

